

“Frictionless” as an alternative to “simplicity” in design - mgunes
http://www.adaptivepath.com/blog/2010/07/21/friction-as-an-alternative-to-simplicity-in-design/

======
martinrigby
'Frictionless' is much better than 'simplicity' - because simplicity can mean
the sacrifice of necessary complexity. But I like Steve Job's definition of
simplicity cited by Steven Levy in The Perfect Thing: "Fruit - an apple. That
simplicty is the ultimate sophistication" and goes on to describe the
iterative development process that eliminates all but the essential needed to
deliver the desired experience.

